# phpMyAdmin upload error with host



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

Background: I am trying to move my web site from a server sitting in my house to a web host. I use WAMPServer and import/export the forum DB with phpMyAdmin. On my home server, I basically create an empty DB with the same name (board.sql) and upload my complete database into it. I did this several times and never had an issue. I usually created a user other than root and uploaded it under that user.

Now with the host.

My reseller gave me a test account to play with to see if I wanted his services or not. The host has a cPanel interface with MySQL and a redirect link to the phpMyAdmin page. With the MySQL page, you can create and delete databases but you can not add them. Any database you create has your username suffix in front of it (user_board). No biggie, I can live with that. So I goto the phpMyAdmin page and find it automatically logs me in with my username ([email protected]). I try to import the database directly, error, access denied, no rights. I go back to MySQL, create the empty database, go back to phpMyAdmin and try to import my existing database into the new one, can't overwrite file. I contact my reseller who then puts in a TS ticket.

The TS email says I need to rename the database file and the actual database to the user_board format. I do this and no change. I try importing it directly and then try creating a new database and importing it into the empty database. Both came up with the previous errors.

I even try adding myself as a user to the database in MySQL (user_board) and going from there with the same errors. I was able to download (export) a test database already on the server with no problems.

The TS says I am doing it wrong and the reseller has since told me to "just sign up with an account and they can help you directly." I am not a phpMyAdmin wizard or anything but does any of this sound right to you? Help is appreciated.


----------

